# check out this huuuge mbu puffer



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

feel free to post other cool puffer vids


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

YouTube - Hand feeding Dwarf puffer


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoa! Huge and Beautiful


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

YouTube - Arapaimag Pufferman 810 video 1


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ahh, awesome vid johnny i just showed my wife, i want a setup like that lol

heres some cute dwarfs


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Mferko said:


> heres some cute dwarfs


that reminds me, i was gonna put some snails in the tank for it


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

haha the music sells the vid thats was a nice puffer
Lol those dwarf puffer looks so Innocent compared to my fahaka


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, its so cute looking at them figuring out how theyre going to get the snail!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

me and the puffer at the aquarium YouTube - Huge 20 inch fahaka puffer just as big as a mbu puffer


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Johnnyfishtanks-Dude thats sick!!finally a nice sized fahaka vid where was this aquarium?? deff gona add it to my favs


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks and yes


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

what aquarium ??


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I think johnny said it's the vancouver aquarium on another forum, but I'm probably wrong like always.


On the 1st video that tank the MBU is in looks so small, right at 1:05 he zooms out and you can see both ends of the tank..... and the poster say's it's for sale.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hgi said:


> I think johnny said it's the vancouver aquarium on another forum, but I'm probably wrong like always.
> 
> On the 1st video that tank the MBU is in looks so small, right at 1:05 he zooms out and you can see both ends of the tank..... and the poster say's it's for sale.


ya the poster says its in a fish store for sale and they wont sell it to anyone with less than a 500G aquarium so i guess they should know better :/ at least its temporary


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

That mbu in the first vid looks unhealthy, belly looks sunken in a bit and pretty dark colors, dark color usually means an unhappy puffer.

Here is a vid of my fahaka homer. He has grown a bit since this vid. He has gotta be close to 14" by now.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> I think johnny said it's the vancouver aquarium on another forum, but I'm probably wrong like always.
> 
> On the 1st video that tank the MBU is in looks so small, right at 1:05 he zooms out and you can see both ends of the tank..... and the poster say's it's for sale.


yes vancouver


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

OMG Homer!!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man watching that vid of Homer makes me realize just how much he has grown. A cray that size in gone in two bites now


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

hgi- thx again im deff going sometime!
taurendragon76- dope puffer like the name haha where do you grab your cray?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I get my cray outta my 55g tank I have around 100 of them in there.


----------

